# @KatrinaR47 / Katrina Reichert / Katrina Seqmet Reichert / Christoph Reichert / Roseriot



## Ambivalenz (Aug 27, 2016)

To kickstart the autistic journey of a trainwreck that is Katrina´s life, a pic of him. Now if anyone thinks this looks like a guy in a wig, you´re mistaken and transphobic. /sneed

It´s the pic of a true and honest (lesbian) woman.







Katrina aka Christoph was first discovered and mentioned by @Chan the Wizard in the Mark Boyd thread, a bearded loveshy who has deluded himself to the point of genuinely believing himself to be a woman. Mark´s and Christoph´s world view, and those of women especially, is similar. Obviously you have to have a penis to be one.

Shitty drawing is shitty drawing.



Spoiler











However, nothing speaks feminity more but posing with toy guns (the first looks like he was at some con?).



Spoiler















His own and very fake Vanity Fair cover coz when Chris-Chan could do it, Katrina can do it too. _Call me Katrina_ ... nawh, I think I stick with Christoph from now on. He is such a cow that he doxed his "deadname" in his own blog.



Spoiler











Christoph was, maybe still is, involved in the German Piratenpartei (pirates).

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pirate_Party_Germany

Now I don´t know much about them, but them making waves in Germany, and in parts also in their neighboring countries some three, four years ago for their stance pro internet freedom, transparency in government and such. But as it is almost inevitable with such "grassroots movements" a la Occupy they were more successful with destroying themselves than anything else. Oddballs, outcasts and nutters like Christoph sure have done their good deeds. I haven´t found much about his involvement, but him being sort of leading several tranny groups within the party aka possibly simply yelling transmisogny at everyone and everything. His "official" picture says, "you can trust me, I´m not going to turn out to be a creeper." Or something like that. <--- I wish I was kidding about that pic, but I have indeed nicked it from his official party page. It´s so ... professional.



Spoiler











Christoph reminds me quite a bit of Leighanna Rose, insofar that he is incredible argumentive and often jumps into conversations about all things trans. Not that he has much to offer in terms of arguments, even he says his job is educating about trans rights. Yeap, yelling at random strangers at Twitter 24/7 is a serious job. Which leads of course to the question _what is his job?_






"unemployed for health reasons" at the age of 33 aka too fucked up in the head to be considered employable, which I can honestly believe.

His main source of income seems to be sex-work, which he mentioned several times to be the case, so spreading his legs for tranny chasers a la Kengle might indeed pay off enough to pay rent, food or whatever needs he might have. I did not find a GoFundMe, YouCaring or Patreon page, so e-begging he does probably not. He might live off of a German equivalent of SSDI ?, since Christoph is quite touchy about the German job center, and seems to have been cut off from benefits several times over the years. You´ll get free (virtual) cookies if you can guess the reason why.



Spoiler



Christoph is unemployable because he is trans. Did you really think there could be any other reason? The joke is on you. 



To give him credit where credit is due (or maybe not), Christoph in a former life (apparently) studied to become a teacher. What happened exactly I have no idea, but he fucked it up and Germany lost certainly a dedicated young teacher who totally would not have indoctrinated impressionable young minds about cis-fascism and transphobia.

Someone posted this fairly amusing picture which mocks his failed attempt to become a teacher. Richard Jones says hi.



Spoiler











From what I can tell reading his blog Christoph had his "coming out" about eight years ago, at around the age of 26, which might or might be a coincidence with (forcefully?) abandoning his studies.

He is on HRT since 2012, not that you could tell looking at his picture. One tweet about his HRT adventure stood out to me coz comparing your tranny titties to those of 13 year old girls is totally not creepy at all, right?






One of the most remarkable things about Christoph that he has a serious hard on for lesbians that it borders on obsession. There must be several thousands of tweets (in German and English) where he brings up the topic. Clearly every lesbian who doesn´t want his "girl cock" is cis-fascist and transphobic. Not only is he chasing pussy like there is no tomorrow, but...






And yeah, Christoph absolutely loves to talk about his penis.

Christoph is a lesbian himself, you see, nevermind that he fucks and gets fucked by everyone. He is not gay or bisexual, nope sire, he ain´t. It´s more sad than anything else how far reaching his delusion about it goes tbh, still also so incredibly ridiculous. I don´t think even the most hardcore Rat Kings we have covered so far on the Farms are going that far as Christoph does.

He has a very strange view of anything female and anything feminine in natal women triggers a shitstorm of autism and he will call you names at best, or report and harass you (with a little help from his friends and followers) into oblivion. It sure thing is a deliberate strategy to shut down anything he doesn´t like, and as likely simply autism kicking in.

When trannies collide who is a real tranny, and who is not.






You cannot deny him his female brain and soul.






Also, labels matter. It doesn´t matter who you are, but what you call yourself, clearly.






You´re still with me? Alright, I know it´s long, and I´m sure everyone has figured it out that Christoph is a very well spoken and pleasant guy to be around. Like, let´s say, if you want to discuss what he does in his job of educating about trans rights, you might think harassing a grieving father (those of Leelah Alcorn) is not something he does. Well...






Or wishing death on Gators.






If anyone is interested in Christoph´s masturbation habits, twice a day up until 12 times a day, _"to keep normal brain operations running"_. <--- you can thank me later for the visuals.






Archived a rather long discussion with two other dudes, sorry, women about it.

http://archive.md/oHR4K

Now that´s not everything in Christoph´s life. Christoph is also a professional suicide baiter, and the most achievement he ever reached in this is having called the cops and medicals on him for getting triggered _hard _on Wikipedia about "cis fascist propaganda". Which he confirms in a tweet himself, even he´s playing it cool with stating he was simply an exceptional individual. Sadly the tweet, and the Wikipedia logs, are in German only. He is also perma banned from it,
_
"Löst mit Selbstmorddrohung einen Polizeieinsatz aus und macht sich anschließend über die Helfer lustig" _(triggered with a suicide threat a police operation and later mocked the medicals)



Spoiler









https://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Spezial:Logbuch/block&page=Benutzer:KatrinaR47
http://archive.md/ANFIt



A quick translation I made of one of his blogposts into English. A whinefest of why Christoph didn´t attend a demonstration on International Women´s Day



Spoiler



Last year, I really wanted to participate in a demonstration on the occasion of International Women's Day, but at the moment when I wanted to leave the house fear of trans hostility among my comrades-in-arms beat me like a sledgehammer to the chest and I was shivering at home.

(And I'm not really used to being afraid of anything, except maybe insects.)

This year I really wanted to go ( "I won´t be defeated!") and be active.

But just in the last few days I´ve read a lot of rubbish by feminists again!

"Abortion is indeed a women's issue." (Say, trans men can no longer get pregnant? STFU.)

"Menstruation is indeed a women's issue." (So if I do not bleed regularly into panties I'm not a woman? GTFO.)

And always this constant genital fixation that feminism actually wanted to fight against. (I AM A WOMAN EVEN WITHOUT A VAGINA, DAMNIT!)

Since years I´m fighting my ass off at the front to fight for a better world.

I have literally scars from the (local) fight against violent men.

I have captured in this struggle a pretty nasty burnout.

And, because of rapidly deteriorating mental health, I don´t get anything else done but educate about feminism via the internet. I´m like a magnet to misogynists, trans haters and other sexists of every color.

I´m tired of, as it seems to me, that the vast majority of feminists still do not want to understand that transwomen need to be included.

And I since I don´t have the spoons anymore to educate my own people about things they should know in their sleep about feminism, my participation in the International Women´s Day this year consists of a really bad mood and statements like this.

Dear ciswomen,
WE TRANSWOMEN DO NOT HAVE TO BLEED IN OUR PANTIES TO BELONG!

Stop throwing us under the bus!



Confirmed Rat King connections (tweeted also twice at @NoraReed)



Spoiler



---> @ThatSabineGirl
https://twitter.com/search?q=from:KatrinaR47 to:ThatSabineGirl&src=typd
http://archive.md/zVfYv

---> @destroyed4com4t
https://twitter.com/search?q=from:KatrinaR47 to:destroyed4com4t&src=typd
http://archive.md/2Ziui

--->@ZJemptv
https://twitter.com/search?q=from:KatrinaR47 to:ZJemptv&src=typd
http://archive.md/DEG9i

--->@sophiaphotos
https://twitter.com/search?q=from:KatrinaR47 to:sophiaphotos&src=typd
http://archive.md/td42m

---> @VanguardVivian
https://twitter.com/search?q=from:KatrinaR47 to:VanguardVivian&src=typd
http://archive.md/OlxlY

---> @Mismembered
https://twitter.com/search?q=from:KatrinaR47 to:mismembered&src=typd
http://archive.md/qb4Pi



For good measure:

https://twitter.com/KatrinaR47/with_replies (the main source of autism)

http://wiki.piratenpartei.de/Benutzerin:KatrinaR (in German only)
http://archive.md/4jCbX

http://tagesprolet.blogspot.com/ (in German only)
http://archive.md/aDXrF (achived two years ago already)

skype: saitentaenzer (ironically that´s the male form; female = saitentaenzer_in_)

https://plus.google.com/115526161712624873876
http://archive.md/tlusB

Christoph´s escort pages (kudos to @pozilei for finding those)

http://www.kaufmich.com/Roseriot (in German only)
http://archive.md/KOssR

https://www.poppen.de/roseriot (in German only)
http://archive.md/W1FwP

phone: +49 176 92699788

DOB: Dec 26, 1982
currently living in Düsseldorf, Germany


----------



## Null (Aug 27, 2016)

He's got those "I'll make a coat out of you" eyes.


----------



## Cthulu (Aug 27, 2016)

Holy shit! Good digging @Ambivalenz. Inb4 noodz.


----------



## fcgh vgcf (Aug 27, 2016)

Null said:


> He's got those "fuck me" eyes.


----------



## Tony Fuckin Abbott (Aug 27, 2016)

Would fuck


----------



## Poor Choices (Aug 27, 2016)

Admits he's autistic, talks about his female soul, brags about having a big dick (for da ladeez), and is named Christoph. The universe is rhyming again.


----------



## Ambivalenz (Aug 27, 2016)

Cthulhu said:


> Holy shit! Good digging @Ambivalenz. Inb4 noodz.



There is more, much more but I had to cut it off at some point. There are about 100 k of tweets full of autism and salt to be sure.

Christoph had also his own trolls for a while, who were making fake accounts with his name and pics. He managed to get a handful of accounts suspended, so there is only indirect evidence of that. iE in a tweet to Nora Reed off all people Christoph said he reported several hundreds of accounts for "harassment". ^^ 

He does have his own circle jerk of white knights too, who are glad to help him to mass report anyone he doesn´t like. And he is not subtle about it. 

There is also a German forum I discovered who were mocking him, and his behavior - with some varying degree of success  (he is a bit too much for them lol) - which nevertheless gave some good ideas at what to look for with this guy. The most shit is in German language, though, and yeah, still to have really look into that.


----------



## chimpburgers (Aug 27, 2016)

I'm in for a treat here and I already love the OP. Very thoroughly researched. Nice job!


----------



## Mariposa Electrique (Aug 27, 2016)

>


He even has those autistic man hands, where the index finger is shorter than the 3rd finger, like CWC & ADF, so much for all that stuff about the female soul. Another stunning and brave victim claimed by autism and lack of knowledge in regard to societal structures.


----------



## Ambivalenz (Aug 27, 2016)

To dive more into Christoph´s bizarre world view I simply want to let those tweets speak for themselves, more or less, without much commentary. 






























You can say what you like about Christoph, but he ain´t a dummy that one.






"We´re all humans." ---> "Nope, that´s gaslighting." 


















tbc


----------



## 50K Death March (Aug 27, 2016)

Ambivalenz said:


> "We´re all humans." ---> "Nope, that´s gaslighting."
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice of Christoph to get in ground floor on policing a barely retweeted/liked fellow trans. Could have had a positive discourse but I guess if someone doesn't follow your exact world view they are the just a shitter.

Crystal just seems like one of the many young, lost people with gender issues trying to be positive. Good going in showing them they are just completely wrong.


----------



## pozilei (Aug 28, 2016)

Didn't see these links to some escort/hook-up sites in OP. I'm pretty sure it's them

http://www.kaufmich.com/Roseriot
https://www.poppen.de/roseriot


----------



## Ambivalenz (Aug 28, 2016)

pozilei said:


> Well, I'll give him that...this made me laugh
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh yes, that´s definitely Christoph. Everything fits, age (33), city (Düsseldorf), even the mentioned zodiac sign (capricorn) and all his kinks (lesbian) are in those posts. Good find. Same writing style too, from arrogant to full blown obnoxious. A mentioned screen name somewhere along the road was "rosenrot", but this one is too generic, still similar enough to "roseriot".


----------



## pozilei (Aug 28, 2016)

Ambivalenz said:


> Oh yes, that´s definitely Christoph. Everything fits, age (33), city (Düsseldorf), even the mentioned zodiac sign (capricorn) and all his kinks (lesbian) are in those posts. Good find. Same writing style too, from arrogant to full blown obnoxious. A mentioned screen name somewhere along the road was "rosenrot", but this one is too generic, still similar enough to "roseriot".


Came across this tweet in his media/pic section https://twitter.com/KatrinaR47/status/745171087625904128 (https://archive.md/gjnUS) where he used roseriot and went from there. Maybe you, or someone else, can dig up more.


----------



## Ambivalenz (Aug 28, 2016)

pozilei said:


> Came across this tweet in his media/pic section https://twitter.com/KatrinaR47/status/745171087625904128 (https://archive.md/gjnUS) where he used roseriot and went from there. Maybe you, or someone else, can dig up more.



There is so much autistic insanity in his tweets that it gets overwhelming fast, but I am going to see where this rabbit hole leads me.


----------



## pozilei (Aug 28, 2016)

Ambivalenz said:


> There is so much autistic insanity in his tweets that it gets overwhelming fast, but I am going to see where this rabbit hole leads me.


Ain't that the truth. I only learned about him from this thread and I already feel like I know more about him than I do about my best friend.


----------



## Mariposa Electrique (Aug 28, 2016)

>





> Not necessarly. I'm 100% female autistically insane, but as shemale transtrenter I'm nonbinary per default reality.


FTFY


----------



## Trombonista (Aug 28, 2016)

This is the first time I've ever seen someone call themselves "shemale" unironically.

How much do you want to bet he treats HRT the same way NekoArc does (i.e. on-and-off)?


----------



## Ambivalenz (Aug 29, 2016)

trombonista said:


> This is the first time I've ever seen someone call themselves "shemale" unironically.
> 
> How much do you want to bet he treats HRT the same way NekoArc does (i.e. on-and-off)?



I made a quick search when shemale is a slur, and when it is not, according to Christoph anyway.










Christoph retweeted this today, and I have no idea anymore. I can´t do the mental gymnastics to follow what this other nutter is up to, but it goes conform to what Christoph stated in his own blog. He has never been a man, always a woman. That´s why he is on HRT I suppose.






https://twitter.com/pluraltransgirl/status/769971768673042432

http://archive.md/COrdW

The whole tweet chain is a complete mess. Dunno if this is getting more common with the Twitter/Tumblr trannies? That they don´t _have to_ transition to be trans because they are trans because they are woman, apparently.


----------



## pozilei (Aug 29, 2016)

Ambivalenz said:


> I made a quick search when shemale is a slur, and when it is not, according to Christoph anyway.


I guess he too lives in the SJ land where everyone is fucking psychic. All of the transnonbinarySJ crowd seem to think everybody should magically know what their preferred pronouns are (even if they're a 6'5, bearded, hairy fat guy - you should be able to tell that they're a lady today), which terms they're 'reclaiming' (slut, fat, cripple, shemale) or are triggered by...


----------



## Ambivalenz (Aug 29, 2016)

pozilei said:


> I guess he too lives in the SJ land where everyone is fucking psychic. All of the transnonbinarySJ crowd seem to think everybody should magically know what their preferred pronouns are (even if they're a 6'5, bearded, hairy fat guy - you should be able to tell that they're a lady today), which terms they're 'reclaiming' (slut, fat, cripple, shemale) or are triggered by...



"It´s not my job to educate you, shitlord". Depending on which tweet or blogpost you read, he has always been a woman and actually _is_ a woman. Then at times he "only" _identifies_ as one. It´s almost like he´s bullshitting himself.







Doesn´t understand the "they" pronoun. 






ve/vir/vis/virs/virself, sounds even more moronic than Nora´s ze/hir














Christoph´s "whoring himself out" picture, no nudes, though. Incl watermark ("buy me"), not that anyone would accidently mistake him for someone else.






His profile doesn´t say how much he charges or when he´s available, but Christoph offers anal, oral, lesbian vaginal sex (lol), and threesomes with trannies &/or women. <--- optimistic.


----------



## pozilei (Aug 29, 2016)

Ambivalenz said:


> Christoph´s "whoring himself out" picture, no nudes, though.


Thank the Lord! 



Ambivalenz said:


> His profile doesn´t say how much he charges or when he´s available, but Christoph offers anal, oral, lesbian vaginal sex (lol), and threesomes with trannies &/or women. <--- optimistic.


On his other profile he had 'swallowing sperm' as one of his likes/fetishes/whatever. What is he talking about? Whose sperm? His? The sperm of his female lesbian partners?


----------



## 50K Death March (Aug 29, 2016)

pozilei said:


> On his other profile he had 'swallowing sperm' as one of his likes/fetishes/whatever. What is he talking about? Whose sperm? His? The sperm of his female lesbian partners?



Only TRUE and HONEST lady sperm or grool I imagine.

I know someone made the joke about Sabine, but it seems like Chris genuinely would give you a lecture on cis privilege during the paid for act.


----------



## Ambivalenz (Aug 29, 2016)

pozilei said:


> On his other profile he had 'swallowing sperm' as one of his likes/fetishes/whatever. What is he talking about? Whose sperm? His? The sperm of his female lesbian partners?



I don´t think I want to know, but I´m also pretty sure I know the answer already.   But yeah, this guy is one of a hell of a confused fucker and so all over the place that I cannot tell what he really believes he is into. It feels like 90% of this tweets are explicit sexual.

Dude has 9,132 EUR = 10,216 USD a year at his disposal. That ain´t so bad. He´s way more successful than Mark, the game dev with his $30 a month he gets, and all those other e-begging Rat Kings/Loony Troons. Sucking cocks pays well enough it seems.






So Christoph indeed studied German (language), History ? and Music and was forced to abandon his studies because he didn´t/couldn´t pay his student debts? If I interpret this tweet correctly, not quite sure. Obviously nothing is his fault. Sounds legit.






A long series of tweets over the last years about the German #jobcenter and his fight with them. German only, I´m afraid. I tried to read through those, but it´s a bit too much gibberish for me but he confirms what I assumed basically in the OP, that he was cut off from benefits multiple times. He does not get a new job or some kind of training because reasons. Nothing to do that 8 a.m. is too early for him, so he doesn´t want to meet his case worker at the time and similar nonsense. Also lol seems his bank account was locked more than once due to his debts. He is as much a functioning member of society as Chloe Sagal is.

http://archive.md/WRZIx


----------



## 50K Death March (Aug 29, 2016)

Ambivalenz said:


> A long series of tweets over the last years about the German #jobcenter and his fight with them. German only, I´m afraid. I tried to read through those, but it´s a bit too much gibberish for me but he confirms what I assumed basically in the OP, that he was cut off from benefits multiple times. He does not get a new job or some kind of training because reasons. Nothing to do that 8 a.m. is too early for him, so he doesn´t want to meet his case worker at the time and similar nonsense. Also lol seems his bank account was locked more than once due to his debts. He is as much a functioning member of society as Chloe Sagal is.
> 
> http://archive.md/WRZIx



If the German job centre is anything like others I would imagine they require you to at the very least to keep a record of jobs you have applied for and follow up on them. I also imagine in a big city like Dusseldorf it will be multiple centres that are understaffed and don't much care about people fucking up their job search. I mean, they could be highly efficient but I doubt it considering government departments are run like shit in the majority of European countries bar Denmark and The Netherlands that I know of.

With that in mind it's actually pretty difficult to get sanctioned (here) so Christoph must be either: A. being completely unreasonable at these meetings or B. a lazy shitter.
It's more likely that he is a combination of the both. You can also guarantee that they didn't declare their income from sex work to the state which, even if they are doing escorting legally, would be fraud against the benefit system were they still claiming.

It's not like the local government would be able to an attachment to sex earnings. However, Christoph could possibly be worried about being fined if they aren't pushing the job centre further on this.


----------



## theblazecode (Aug 29, 2016)

Ugh. Yet another transsexual man. This time from Germany. Yeah, good luck when it gets Islamificized


----------



## Ambivalenz (Aug 29, 2016)

From what I can tell from this one escort page it´s amateur whoring out, so most certainly no one declares any income at all. It does not look in any way "legal". They have some loops to jump through on the surface when you (try to) register, but in reality everything goes. iE your pic has to be "reasonable" and they make a few demands about it in their FAQs but the nudes jump you in the face on the front page already. Also doubtful than any gov agency is actively looking for some pseudo-anonymous escort service to go through if they find one of their clients. ^^

With the job center, I´d say both. He´s definitely lazy and claims complete innocence at everything. He did have some (paid) computer training at one time but this was wasted time for one reason or the other. He´s basically going to meetings because he´s forced to do so but has zero interest in anything. It seems he´s trying to get some early retirement scheme going on due to his mental health probs ? - unemployed for health reasons - but unlikely anyone´s buying into it. Sounds like he´s stuck in a loop, though. On the one hand he *is* fucked up in the head to get a job, but apparently not enough to be left off the hook easily, and he was definitely fined several times over the years for not meeting requirements. This shit goes on at minimum since four years (since 2012). That´s a long time being unemployed, living off of benefits etc.


----------



## 50K Death March (Aug 29, 2016)

Working from my knowledge of local government and thinking on it, it's probably not in his local government's interest to actually try and attach to the meagre earnings he has. However, if he is making around 10,000 a year that's almost a minimum wage and it would definitely be over the threshold for income but it would depend on hours.

You'd be surprised what the local government looks into when they think fraud might be happening but that would be dependant on how their fraud system works over there and if Christoph is claiming help with housing, which is definitely a thing over in Germany.

Even if he is too fucked to work he might only be on the type of employment support that still requires you to seek work at lower hours and a certain pay threshold. His requirements are probably similar to as stated above. If he is failing to meet even those simple requirements (which may be more strict in Germany but I don't imagine so) then he is a colossal fuck-up and (armchair incoming) that might be another reason why he is so aggressive with even other trans online. Especially that one mentioned earlier as they seemed very positive.


----------



## Ambivalenz (Aug 29, 2016)

At minimum it should be fraud, if he´s not declaring his income. I´m surprised about the 10 grand a year to be honest, coz it does sound like some entry job level income. At that rate I guess not working is as fine, that is as long as he can get the money from being a sex worker.

He does have help with housing. At least a part of it, like everything else in his life, is paid by German authorities. And yes, he was fighting over it too and again, was cut off of it too. It´s a jolly go round with him. Getting stuff paid, fucking things up, getting cut off of it, fighting against it with the jobcenter and back to square one. Basically fighting with them is his in his life blood.

I could not see any tweets but the one with the paid computer training what he is actually required to do but go to meetings, so if he is actively searching for jobs is questionable but probably sort of, kinda, not really. Zero effort, or so low that he *might* get left alone for another month or so. So you are probably right with what you said earlier that those job centers are a) understaffed and b) not all that competent and both parties do the bare minimum.

All things considered, colossal fuck up sounds about right.


----------



## 50K Death March (Aug 29, 2016)

If he has had his housing help cut off I pretty much guarantee that the word fraud is going around the local housing benefits office like a Chinese Whisper and unless their fraud team is centralized like in some countries it will make its way into the fraud and recovery section. That's if recovery isn't already chasing him for late payments.

All it takes is benefits asking for an updated bank statement set unless Christoph keeps his sex cash in his mattress which I think would be even more damning. 

To my knowledge getting cut off housing benefit anywhere in Europe is actually pretty difficult unless you whine too much and withhold payment because "male privilege" or whatever Christoph is currently complaining about.

I've had this thought many times but, apart from really, really flexible hours why the hell would you do sex work over a real job? It's a terribly unstable income and if you're saying you can't get a job because brain problems or motor problems then you shouldn't really be subjecting yourself to being ramdangled for cash on the regular.


----------



## pozilei (Sep 13, 2016)

Awww, no. I just checked in on him and he's protected his tweets.


----------



## Melkor (Sep 14, 2016)

REMOVE WURST


----------



## KickTheBack (Sep 29, 2019)

Looks like this pretty lady has bin little bit promoted, lol https://sexnrw.com/deutschland/nordrhein-westfalen/1176582-29-crazylady


----------



## The Final Troondown (Oct 4, 2019)

50K Death March said:


> If he has had his housing help cut off I pretty much guarantee that the word fraud is going around the local housing benefits office like a Chinese Whisper and unless their fraud team is centralized like in some countries it will make its way into the fraud and recovery section. That's if recovery isn't already chasing him for late payments.
> 
> All it takes is benefits asking for an updated bank statement set unless Christoph keeps his sex cash in his mattress which I think would be even more damning.
> 
> ...



does anyone think he actually gets paid for sex? and moreso on a regular basis?

I doubt it


----------

